# a cutting diet on a cutting stack (caffiene + eph)... need diet tips ;)



## Elwood54 (Oct 1, 2004)

hey all. this is my first stack using caffiene/eph/aspirin, hopefully all goes well. im looking to keep and hopefully gain some lean mass and strength while cutting the bf down. i plan to take these "supplements" for about a month.

i've been doing some reading, and i've found that in weeks 1-2 taking caffiene/eph/aspirin 2x a day is enough, and by week 3-4 (some) people begin to lose muscle. should i proceed with a cutting diet on this stack or should i assume a normal diet?

i plan to take a very low carb diet with high protein, and some carbs on my "on" days.

any input appreciated. thanks


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 1, 2004)

My input is avoid your "supplements".  All you need is a good diet and to boost the cardio.


----------



## Elwood54 (Oct 2, 2004)

im trying to retain my mass though... and doing cardio may not help me with that.


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 2, 2004)

Thats why you need to meticulously monitor your diet as well. To make sure you getting just the right amount of carbs for energy, but not too much so you dont store it all as fat.  I dont trust any of those magical weight loss supps, and i have no experience with them so if you really want to use them, hopefully someone else will chime in here.  


good luck


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 2, 2004)

Common advice for stacking Ephedrine/Caffeine is to use 25mg Ephedrine HCl stacked with 200 mg caffeine as a pre-workout or early morning stimulant stack.  Take no more than 3x per day.  For safety sake don't exceed 600 mg caffeine and 100mg ephedrine.  I prefer taking ephedrine in smaller doses, 6.25-8mg each time using only what I need for appetite suppression each day on a strict diet.  You can avoid the jitters and highs and lows this way.  50-75 miligrams diminishes appetite nicely.  Its appetite suppressive effects don't diminish with continued use and the anti-catablolics may actually improve.  Don't ingest either caffeine or ephedrine too late in the day (half life of ephedine is something like 6-7 hours if I remember correctly) or you may have trouble sleeping.

Expect ephedrine to cause a degree of anxiety.  Another pertinent risk for males is temporary benign prostate hypertrophy bph.  Too many reported cases for this to be a coincidence.


----------



## Elwood54 (Oct 3, 2004)

> temporary benign prostate hypertrophy bph


whoa... lost me on that part.

but anyway, im currently doing 200mg caffiene / 25mg eph / 325mg aspirin 2x a day. so far i do feel a bit of anxiety and the heart rate is slightly higher. but i currently take one dose at about 8am and the second at around 2pm.

also, around what time should i stop eating at night? the other night i ate an omelet with italian sausages and bell peppers (maybe the size of a medium pizza slice) around 9:45 pm. i was just wondering if that's too late to be eating.

also i heard that when the body doesn't have enough carbs for energy it burns protein. is this true? if so, is there a way to calculate the amount of carbs needed per day based on body weight etc?

thanks for the replies


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 3, 2004)

Elwood54 said:
			
		

> also, around what time should i stop eating at night? the other night i ate an omelet with italian sausages and bell peppers (maybe the size of a medium pizza slice) around 9:45 pm. i was just wondering if that's too late to be eating.




Ummm i would avoid the italian sausage omelets if your trying to cut up.   And stop eating about an hour and a half before bed time.


----------



## tjwes (Oct 3, 2004)

Don`t rely on a magic pill or potion to lose bodyfat,and definately don`t rely on Italian sausage!! LOL

Eat 6 low cal,high protein meals per day ,with moderate carbs,and low fats.

Carb cycling is a good addition also.

As far as eating at night goes.......if you are awake and it`s tiome to eat ,do so.


----------

